# Grading question- need to put in a shed



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you can make the yard flat after about 15' of downhill grading from the foundation. Make a "french drain" in front of the shed to prevent too much water washing away the footings.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Consider building a timber frame box and filling it with gravel. Just build the box level and your all set. An 8x8 shed means you only have to accomodate grade drop for 8 foot. I'm guessing you may only need one timber up front and maybe two behind. Just sink the bottom timber into the ground a bit to prevent the gravel from leaking out. The water will go around as long as you grade the area in front of the box to go to either side. If done right you can incorporate small raised beds on each side of your shed for flowers and what not. A small ramp will allow access to the shed with a mower etc.
Build a frame and pour a concrete slab works well too. You can grade down and then flat but you will end up with water at the house side of the shed if your not careful or install drains


----------

